# Box Mods Pre-order Final Roundup



## Sir Vape (12/10/14)

As mentioned before we are doing pre-orders on 4 box mods due to arrive 13/14 November 2014. Firstly a big thank you to those who have placed their order and paid their deposit. Today is the last day to get in the pre-order before we let the various manufacturers know the final qty and colour options to ensure we are in the production line.

To recap:

Cloupor T8 150w (colours: blue, red, silver or black) - R1680-00

Cloupor T6 100w (colours: blue, red, silver or black) - R1480-00 (This is most prob the one I'm most excited about)

IPV3 150W (colours: silver & black) - R1680 

Gi2 100w (colours: blue & silver) - R1850

A R500 deposit is required to get on the pre-order list and the balance is payable before we courier.

Mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za


----------

